# Off brand camera grips?



## Vespa (Mar 6, 2011)

I just got a used Nikon D300 and I want to get a battery grip for the camera.  I am finding alot of off brands for much cheaper than the Nikon brands. Has anyone used a good off brand one and what ones would people recommennd (If Any?) Thanks.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 6, 2011)

Zeikos is a highly recommended third party grip.

Amazon.com: Zeikos ZE-NBG300 Battery Power Grip for Nikon D300 & D700: Camera & Photo


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2011)

The 3rd party grips are usually cheaper for a reason.

The Nikon MB-D10 grip for the D300 has the same magnesium alloy body construction the D300 has. The Zeikos grip is cheaper because it's plastic, though it functions just like the MB-D10, until there is a major impact the grip.

The Zeikos grip also uses lower grade electrical components, switches, etc.

I have 4 of the D300. Three of them have the Nikon vertical grip mounted and 1 has a Zeikos grip. No differences so far, but while I worry about the security of the tripod mount on the bottom of the Zeikos grip, I have no such qualms about the tripod mount in the metal frame of the Nikon MB-D10.


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 6, 2011)

does anyone know if the canon grips are also magnesium, specifically the bg-e2?  Thanks.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Mar 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> The 3rd party grips are usually cheaper for a reason.
> 
> The Nikon MB-D10 grip for the D300 has the same magnesium alloy body construction the D300 has. The Zeikos grip is cheaper because it's plastic, though it functions just like the MB-D10, until there is a major impact the grip.
> 
> ...


I have a Zeikos grip on my 5d2 and it has been dropped onto the grip  with no issues. The grip is a plastic outer housing but it is steel  inside. I carry my camera via the tripod mount on the Black Rapid RS5 strap and have had no issues over the course of the past year. I actually opened my Zeikos grip up before buying the BR strap to see if it would work.  It is a two part steel clamshell style chassis inside a plastic housing.  However, I do occasionally have issues where my main dial on the body won't work until I rotate the MD on the grip (or turn the grip off), other than that I have no qualms with it.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> The 3rd party grips are usually cheaper for a reason.
> 
> The Nikon MB-D10 grip for the D300 has the same magnesium alloy body construction the D300 has. The Zeikos grip is cheaper because it's plastic, though it functions just like the MB-D10, until there is a major impact the grip.
> 
> ...


 
Only the D7000 has the metal grip, the nikon brand grips for the D300 are just as plastic and cheap looking as the third party versions.

I would never recommend someone pay nearly three times as much for a nikon version, unless it was the D7000's metal grip.


----------



## Vespa (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great feedback, think I will go with the Ziekos.


----------



## MarcPPhotography (Mar 7, 2011)

have had a zeikos grip for 3 months now and no problems


----------



## cfusionpm (Mar 7, 2011)

Iduno about Nikon stuff, but I've been using "off brand" Adorama Flashpoint grips for both my 50D and 7D since purchase of each body.  Not a single issue with either, and they never leave my bodies.  I also commonly have them connected through the bottom on a RapidR strap.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 7, 2011)

In the past the Nikon brands were more trustworthy, as they were made in Japan in well run factories with well paid workers, and the third party were made in china or thailand in sweatshops.  

But if you look at the label of a "nikon" brand grip, you will see they no longer deserve this respect:


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> Only the D7000 has the metal grip, the nikon brand grips for the D300 are just as plastic and cheap looking as the third party versions.


Can you explain this photograph then? (D300 chassis and MB-D10 grip chassis are on the left)

http://www.digitalcamera.jp/html/HotNews/image/2007-09/21/nikon-09-L.JPG


----------



## fsquare (Mar 8, 2011)

I own a Meike grip for my D300s and no issues whatsoever. I believe they are the same as the Adorama Flashpoint grips...perfect fit.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> djacobox372 said:
> 
> 
> > Only the D7000 has the metal grip, the nikon brand grips for the D300 are just as plastic and cheap looking as the third party versions.
> ...



I stand corrected, good on you sir!  It looks like the mbd10 also has a metal frame (none of the earlier nikon grips had this feature).

Not sure if that's worth paying twice as much for, but it's something to consider.  The plastic grip on my D700 definitely feels "cheaper" then the rest of the body.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> djacobox372 said:
> 
> 
> > Only the D7000 has the metal grip, the nikon brand grips for the D300 are just as plastic and cheap looking as the third party versions.
> ...


Unless they forgot, nothing speaks of a metal body here. 
MB-D10 Multi Power Battery Pack from Nikon

But to original poster, I have only had one off brand grip I think its made by targus it was one of the few options for my d40x. I absolutly loved it not ever having one before, helped stabilize the camera and also gave me an extra power source. The vertical shutter release was a waste, it was a remote attached to the side of the camera basically you press it, it fires no half way for focusing. Theres a thing layer of rubber on these cameras that help you grip it a bit better, that I don't believe aftermarket uses at least mine didnt. Cheap hard plastic. 

mb-d11? Awesome, shutter release works just as the camera side does. Rubber cover just like the camera, much better feel than the cheap plastic. My opinion, Nikon is the better choice but thats your call. This is based off of Targus Vs. Nikon. Other aftermarket makers may have better designs.


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > djacobox372 said:
> ...


But it does here; Nikon Imaging | Nikon D Technology THE POWER TO CHANGE YOUR PHOTOGRAPHY


> ...the D300 series also employs magnesium alloy for superior durability, in both the camera body and the MB-D10 (sold separately).


----------

